# Knitting Books on the Kindle?



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Amazon hasn't got many knitting books for the Kindle. Anyone got any of them? I downloaded the sample of Knitting for Dummies, but it didn't show me enough to know whether or not it is any good. I'd really like something like the Knitting Answer Book http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Answer-Book-Solutions-Question/dp/1580175996/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230441170&sr=1-1 where I could use it as a reference when I screw up or need a refresher on abbreviations, etc.

Any Kindle Knitters on here?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume you mean Kindlers who are knitters, not people who are knitting Kindles?  LOL!

We have quite a few, from the comments I've seen....I still don't get how one can knit and read the Kindle at the same time, as some have indicated they do, but I'll take your word for it!

Anyone have any Kindle books on knitting?

Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I knit and read at the same time.  I don't need to look at my hands while I'm knitting.  You can feel the stitches  under your fingers.  I prop up my kindle and knit just like I would watch TV and knit  I've been knitting since I'm 3 years old.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

panjo  Its hard not knowing how experience you are with knitting to recommend a knitting book  I'd go to Michael's look at their books find one you like and see if its on the Kindle.

I personally like paper books for knitting patterns.  I like to look through them  and compare different patterns side by side.  Some of the books I have are from my mother and go back before WWII


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't found any knitting books per se (unless you count Maggie Sefton's knitting mystery series).  I have put some of my patterns on my kindle so I don't have extra papers with me.  I love it.  I can also make my pattern notes instead of putting them on stickies like I used to.  Those blasted stickies always get lost!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, hearing how people are using their K's in knitting...  I couldn't follow a pattern with NO distractions, let alone reading or watching TV, LOL!  It's why a quilt.  If I make a mistake, it's called a new pattern!  

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I make a mistake, it's called a new pattern!
> 
> Betsy


I love that. 
debbie


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I knit but don't have any knitting books on my Kindle.  I do have pdf patterns on there though  .  So that is another way to use it in your knitting.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm an avid knitter. I really cannot see how the Kindle would lend itself to the knitting patterns. Sometimes when I'm making a project, I am looking very closely at the garment's picture to get an idea how they did a particularly difficult stitch or pattern, or how they changed colors, etc. Also, with some patterns, they have a little "how to" graphic for a difficult stitch in that garment. The Kindle is great for many things, but this is one thing I prefer a Dead Tree Book over.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the only knitting books I would get on the Kindle wouldn't be pattern books, they would be more Lit-knit books that talked about the joys and hardships of knitting (don't let me get into my unraveling traumas lol).  I like looking at the pretty pictures in knitting books.  However I would probably transcribe a pattern to have on me if I am working on something a bit more complicated, though usually I just photocopy the page.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree that knitting books would not be optimum on the Kindle.  The screen resolution is not very high, so pictures would not convert all that well, and of course, they are only grayscale, not color.

I suppose you could type up patterns (either in .txt or Word doc and convert) to carry with you, but a piece of paper in the knitting bag is easier, and less risk to the Kindle (too easy to drop it while messing with yarn and needles).


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I have converted a few patterns onto my Kindle, and I probably will only use them to reference at transition points of easy patterns, etc. What I am looking for is a reference book. Since I have my Kindle with me all the time, I would love to have a reference for how to fix mistakes, or reminders of what different abbreviations mean. There are very few knitting books available on Kindle, understandably, but they DO have both Idiots Guide and Dummies Guide. I guess I was hoping someone would have one of those on their Kindle and know what the photos look like. 

Alternatively, I could find a PDF or website that had what I'm looking for and just convert that. I haven't yet found one, but I'll keep looking. I'm sure that I could at least find a list of abbreviations somewhere. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Panjo, I have found several websites with abbreviations. Try using a google search, many of the sites I have used in the past are pretty much in plain text (not much in the way of graphics) which could be copy/pasted to a word doc then sent to the Kindle. Or, you could try the site using the web browser using Whispernet to see how it looks.

As for other knitting books for the Kindle, I have read both of these and really loved them.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

ShellyD said:


> I haven't found any knitting books per se (unless you count Maggie Sefton's knitting mystery series).


Are these books any good? Do you recommend them?

TIA


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> As for other knitting books for the Kindle, I have read both of these and really loved them.


I loved these two books. I read the first one pre-Kindle and the second one on my Kindle. They are light and entertaining...and have actually made me want to knit. (I am going to my very first knitting class tonight as a matter of fact!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I loved these two books. I read the first one pre-Kindle and the second one on my Kindle. They are light and entertaining...and have actually made me want to knit. (I am going to my very first knitting class tonight as a matter of fact!)


 Welcome to the club. Don't let the knitting take you away from your Kindle. Something so soothing about the feel of soft yarn in your hands.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I taught myself to knit last winter. I bought a teach yourself to knit book at Michaels. I found it to be a little confusing in the beginning. I went online and did a search for knitting videos. Found some at youtube and a few other places. Looking at the diagram in the book and then backing it up by watching each stitch, got me knitting in no time.

I had planned to take a class but by the time it's start date came around I felt like I knew what I was doing. I'm a knitting fool now. If I'm confused about something I just do an internet search and can usually come up with a video or good diagram to explain it.

Here's a few links that I have bookmarked. These videos really helped me. 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/learn-to-knit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILcTB5hc0XM

Not videos but some good info.
http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/u/learntoknit.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

That is kind of the same way I learned to knit. I even taught myself how to do cables, and that was not easy. Now, I hardly remember how frustrating it was to do the first few times. I have pics posted in the photo gallery of my latest cable knit sweater.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I taught myself to knit back in 1974 when I quit smoking. I also just used books and followed the pictures. My first project was a very basic sweater, no cables, no frills. Now I am neurotic when I watch TV without my knitting needles in hand. And that is happening right now! I had a wee accident and hurt my left hand ten days ago and it hurts to do just about anything with that hand. It's healing but very slowly. I'll be so glad to get my knitting needles back going!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> That is kind of the same way I learned to knit. I even taught myself how to do cables, and that was not easy. Now, I hardly remember how frustrating it was to do the first few times. I have pics posted in the photo gallery of my latest cable knit sweater.


If I remember correctly, one of my very first posts on the board was about BJ's sweater. It's gorgeous. You do nice work.

I haven't attempted cables but I have made a sweater. It ended up being big enough to fit 2 of me.  I plan to make another one sometime in '09. Hopefully this time it will fit.

I've been working on baby things lately. We are expecting 2 new babies in the family, one in late Feb and one in late May. I've been knitting hats, booties, bibs, and blankets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

You should have seen my first attempt at a sweater for Jim. Much too short and way too wide. That is why this one is a bit too long. He is tall enough that a lot of store bought clothes tend to be on the short side. He hates it.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Are y'all on Ravelry? It's a fantastic site for knitting and crocheting.  There is a group over there for ebook readers, too. I'm knitting a Kindle Kozy right now- I'll felt it and put the Kindle and it's cover inside so that when I carry it around in my bag I don't get crumbs (or other yuckiness) in my Kindle. I have a 2 year old. If the pattern turns out good I'll be posting directions to my blog and on Ravelry... it's a really easy pattern.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see your cozy pattern (though I don't have a Kindle yet; I just wrote a book for it)! Everyone is going on and on about the Oberon cover, and it IS nice, but knitting your cover gives it a personal touch, and can be more economical. I found a good pattern on Lion Brand for a Kindle felted tote bag: I made it without the side piece and sewed front to back for a snug fit:http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html
It was my first adventure in felting, and it came out great!
I know that Knitting for Dummies is available for the Kindle. I have an older dead-tree edition and think very highly of it. If the newer Kindle edition still has the black-and-white illustrations for various techniques, I think it might work on the e-ink screen.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, Libby Cone- your book looks really interesting, I'll have to add it to my queue. 

I felted my kindle kozy, it looks pretty good! I think I want to make another one that the Kindle will fit in with the opening at the top (or bottom) so I can charge it while it's in the kozy. I'll post my pattern after I perfect it.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Pssst...Hand-dyed yarn sale at Got Yarn.

www.gotyarn.com


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

God I wish I were a fast knitter:  I'm like molasses and I hold the needles with a white-knuckle death grip; for fear of dropping a stitch.  I am so much more relaxed with crocheting.  My Aunt knits gorgeous Iran Sweaters and such...I'm so jealous.  I can knit/pearl and basic cable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Once I got the hang of fixing dropped stitches using a crochet hook, I got way over the fear of dropped stitches. I would not say that I am a fast knitter, only about average. But, I do find it comforting while watching TV.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

For me, fixing stitches was probably the hardest thing to learn.



sjc said:


> I'm like molasses and I hold the needles with a white-knuckle death grip; for fear of dropping a stitch.


I only use bamboo circular needles. Stitches don't slide as easy and it's much easier to lay your work down without the needles sliding out. They might help you with the death grip problem.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Speaking of bamboo needles, I bought some from Ebay. The seller's name is BambooImporter and I'm really pleased with them. I got a set of 13" straight needles - from size 1 to 13 for $18.99 with free shipping. I cannot remember how many needles were in that shipment, but it's all the sizes from 1 to 13. Also, I got a set of the 17" circular needles for $20 (now it's $25) with free shipping and it's all the sizes from 1 to 15. I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Speaking of bamboo needles, I bought some from Ebay. The seller's name is BambooImporter and I'm really pleased with them. I got a set of 13" straight needles - from size 1 to 13 for $18.99 with free shipping. I cannot remember how many needles were in that shipment, but it's all the sizes from 1 to 13. Also, I got a set of the 17" circular needles for $20 (now it's $25) with free shipping and it's all the sizes from 1 to 15. I'm very pleased with them.


I've got the full assortment of 17" that I bought off Ebay. I don't remember who the seller was, but they were pretty nice needles. I need to buy an assortment of 29" ones. You can get the full assortment for almost what 1 pair cost locally. Maybe I need go on an Ebay shopping trip. 

I've also gotten some really good yarn deals off Ebay.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooh, I'll have to check them out. I have the Harmony Interchangeable needles by Knit Picks- they are WONDERFUL! But they don't come in 13 inch, si I end up buying those as I need them. I'll have to check out that set. I love bamboo needles, it makes a big difference, especially in keeping the yarn on the needle. I think a lot of it depends on the yarn, too. I mostly knit with wool or alpaca blends these days which is really nice to knit with. I knit some cat ears for halloween and just got the cheapest acrylic yarn I could find and I hated knitting with it- especially with bamboo! It's all a learning process, I guess! I'm not super fast (I knit right handed, which is slower) but I am happy to be to the point where I can knit a basic piece while reading. 

My problem is that I always have about 4 different projects going on at the same time. I need to start finishing them! Are any of you on Ravelry? It's a free website for knitting/crocheting and it has an incredible database of free projects from all over the web- you can search by what yarn or needles you have on hand and see what other people are doing. It really made me knit a lot more, seeing all the cool projects there and being able to put them in my "favorites" list.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't been to Ravelry. I'll have to check it out. I like the forum on www.knitty.com  You click on the Coffeeshop link at the top and that takes you to the forum. It's a nice bunch of people.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't been to Ravelry.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ravelry is as addictive as the Kindle is, I'm warning you! But it's free, so that's good.  There's a waiting list for it, too. Sign up to be a "beta tester" and it will give you access to the site- it takes a few days to get your user name and password, but it's totally worth it.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I knit everything on circular needles; if I use straight ones, my fourth and fifth fingers cramp up. I thought I would enjoy top-down knitting, but I don't enjoy using dp's, and I have actually come around to enjoying sewing pieces together!
I was a very slow knitter who didn't understand what all the fuss about knitting was until I got a copy of Knitting for Dummies and learned I was doing it in a very awkward fashion. Now I knit Continental; I usually use worsted or larger gauge yarns because needles smaller than a 5 or 6 hurt my fingers, so the combination of better technique and thickish yarn makes things go fast. I'm wearing a cardigan I made from a Katia pattern recently.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I started another thread here for us knitters/crocheters. I thought it would be fun to chat and share projects, etc. If you want to check it out, here it is! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2444.0.html


----------

